# Neuer PC, was haltet ihr davon?



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

Habe mir vor kurzem einen PC bei Alternate zusammengestellt: Wünsche: 


Alle gerade laufenden Games spielbar
Preis: <1000euro  (inkl. Windows)

Zusammenstellung:

 CPU Lüfter *Noctua NH-U9B SE2* 1 *x* je € 54,90* 

Grafikkarten AMD Radeon HD 6000 *SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950* 1 *x* je € 219,90* 

CPU Sockel 1155 *Intel® Core™ i5-2500K* 1 *x* je € 182,90* 

Netzteile bis 600 Watt *Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520* 1 *x* je € 59,99* 

Gehäuse Midi Tower *Fractal Design Define R3 Black Pearl* 1 *x* je € 99,90* 

DVD-Brenner SATA *LG GH-22NS* 1 *x* je € 26,99* 

Mainboards Sockel 1155 *ASRock P67 Pro3* 1 *x* je € 109,90* 

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA *Samsung HE103SJ 1TB* 1 *x* je € 54,90* 

Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333 *G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit* 1 *x* je € 47,99* 


  _____________________

857,37euro + Windows 7 (ca. 75-80euro)


Was haltet ihr davon ? 
Anregungen und Verbesserungen erwünscht

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,

das sieht schon recht gut aus 

RAM würde ich diesen nehmen (ohne Heatspreader), CL9 reicht vollkommen aus:Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)  ~35 oder GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60

Und Kühler sollte ein Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35 oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35 gut ausreichen.

Rest 

Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors?

Der Support von Alternate soll recht gut sein. Aber es gibt günstigere Anbieter, z.B. hardwareversand.de, mindfactory.de oder hoh.de


----------



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

Auflösung: 1.920x1.080 Pixel

Ach zu Alternate: was haltet ihr so davon ? 

Thx für die schnelle Antwort.

LG 
Silent12


----------



## Kev95 (18. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Support von Alternate soll recht gut sein. Aber es gibt günstigere Anbieter, z.B. hardwareversand.de, mindfactory.de oder hoh.de


 
Der von Hardwareversand ist auch spitze. 

8GB-RAM müssen bei dem Budget schon drinne sein.


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2011)

Der PC ist soweit ok! Ich würde aber vllt. mal sehen ob eine HD6970 noch drin ist


----------



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit   69,90 Euro   oder  Mushkin DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333 Kit   31,99Euro ?
Also sind  die 8GB 38 Euro wert ? 

LG 
Silent12
*
*


----------



## Kev95 (18. Mai 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Also sind  die 8GB 38 Euro wert ?


 Meiner Meinung nach schon. Ich hab damals 180€ für 8GB gezahlt.


----------



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

ok thx  und zu der hd6970 dann auch von sapphire ?


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2011)

Die ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5 ist mit die beste HD6970, die Du nehmen kannst. Dann bräuchtest Du aber ein anderes Gehäuse, denn die ist mit 297mm zu lang für das Fractal Design


----------



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

Das wird dann ein bisschen umständlich nur für eine etwas bessere GPU oder nicht ? 

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2011)

Die Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 OC2, 2GB GDDR5 sollte reinpassen. Glaub ich 

edit: passt


----------



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

kostet dann auch nochmal 80Euro drauf. ist des die wert ? 

thx 
LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2011)

Imo eigentlich nicht, die HD6970@stock ist etwa 10-15% schneller als eine HD6950. Und die reicht für FullHD normalerweise gut aus.


----------



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

Ok dann sähe mein derzeitiger PC so aus:

alles gleich bis auf: 

                  Lüfter
*Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B*

Speicher
*DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit*


----------



## Heli-Homer (18. Mai 2011)

Musst bedenke das die 6970 noch nen klein wenig über der gtx 570 spielt.
Bei plus 15% wäre sie doch eine gewisse überlegung wert. 
Wenn der geldbeutel es zulässt und du dich damit anfreunden kannst nimm amd's flagschiff.

Mfg heli-homer


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2011)

RAM würde ich diesen nehmen: GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Denn einen Unterschied zu 1600MHz-RAM wirst Du nicht merken, der ist sehr optimistisch geschätzt bei 1-3% Mehrleistung.

Wenn Du die Ripjaws trotzdem nehmen willst, die sollten unter die Nordwand schon passen. Aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

aber die GeIL DIMM 8GB DDR3-1333 Kit passen rein ? 

thx 


wie lang braucht bei euch (falls ihr schon bei Alternate bestellt habt) die Bestellung (alles auf grün und mit 24h für versandfertig angegeben) ? 

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2011)

Der Geil RAM passt auf jeden Fall rein 

Meine letzte Bestellung bei Alternate war 2 Werktage später da


----------



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

gut dann montag morgen oda sonntag abend bestellen gehn  thx für alle Beiträge

LG
Silent12


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2011)

2-3 Tage dauert normalerweise der Versand.

Das RAM Kit passt 

Edit: Ups zu spät gepostet


----------



## Silent12 (18. Mai 2011)

egal thx trotzdem  und sonst irgendwer Probleme mit Alternate gehabt ?


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2011)

Ne, der Shop ist wirklich super! Der Kundensupport ist super (zB RMA). Nur sind die manchmal etwas teurer.


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

ok thx


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620 (620watt) oda des 520iger mit 520watt ? 

Ach und was haltet ihr von dem RAM:        *G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit*

*(F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR, Sniper-Serie) ??
*



LG
Silent12


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

Das 520 Watt Modell reicht.


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

und was für einen RAM ratet ihr mir für: i5-2500k ( unterstützt blos bis zu einer Taktfrequenz von 1333Hz)
                                                          AsRock P67 Pro 3 

mir würden 4GB reichen.

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

RAM ist eigentlich egal, z.B. G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 ~35 oder Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)  ~35

Oder halt 8GB: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60 oder exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~55


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

thx eig wär ich auch für  GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) aber die Bewertungen sind ziemlich mittelmäßig die ich so gesehen ha. und passt der RAM auch und ist nicht zu hoch ?


----------



## Lordac (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

die Unterschiede beim RAM sind nicht mehr so groß wie sie einmal waren und auf Bewertungen kann man sich auch nicht zu stark verlassen.

Die Höhe vom RAM passt, falls du noch Alternativen suchst kannst du dir ja mal welchen von A-Data, Corsair oder TeamGroup Elite anschauen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

*Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit der oder der von GeIL ?*

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Ist Banane. Einen defekten Riegel kannst Du Dir bei jedem Hersteller mal einfangen. Es gibt nur noch guten RAM. Und kaputten


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

Ok also alles zusammen sähe dann so aus:

EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B


             € 39,99*



SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950


          € 219,90*



Intel® Core™ i5-2500K


          € 182,90*



Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L LED


          € 184,90*



Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620


          € 79,90*



Roccat Kova[+]


          € 37,99*



Fractal Design Define R3 Black Pearl


          € 99,90*



LG GH-22NS

          € 22,99*



Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard


          € 35,99*



Asrock P67 Pro3


          € 109,90*



Samsung HE103SJ 1TB


          € 54,90*



Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
             € 64,90*

_______________________

€ 1.134,16* inklusive Maus Bildschirm und Tastatur aber ohne Windows 7 


immer noch Anregungen oder  Bewertungen ?

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Hi,

beim Netzteil reicht das Antec *520*, und bei der HDD die H*D*103SJ. Sonst sieht das sehr gut aus  

Wenn Du Front-USB3 haben willst, solltest Du das Asrock Extreme4 P67 B3 nehmen, da ist ein USB3-Frontpanel dabei.


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

Ok thx. Ist ein USB3 Frontpanel beim AsRockp67 Pro3 nicht dabei ?


----------



## Kev95 (19. Mai 2011)

Mir wäre die Kova als Maus zu eckig.
Ich setzte immernoch auf die Razer Deathadder.


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Ok thx. Ist ein USB3 Frontpanel beim AsRockp67 Pro3 nicht dabei ?



Nein, nur beim Extreme4


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

ja aber des is ja dann eher Typsache


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

Also funktionieren beim AsRock alle Frontanschlüsse nicht ? oder hab ich was falsch verstanden ? 

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Doch, Du kannst die USB*2*-Gehäuseanschlüsse ans Board anschließen. (Wenn Dein Gehäuse Front-USB3 hat, kannst Du dieses am hinteren USB3-Anschluss des Mainboards anschließen (also nichts anderes als ein Verlängerungskabel.))

Das was beim Asrock Extreme4 dabei ist, sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und kommt in einen freien 3,5" Einschub Schacht des Gehäuses.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

Nein das Front Panel ist ein Feature, es wird ins Gehäuse gebaut und die Strippen dann aufs Mainboard geklemmt.


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

das würde dann doch nur eine schnellere Übertragungsrate bringen oder (sry kenn mich noch nicht sehr gut aus) ?

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du Daten auf einen USB3-Stick oder eine externe USB3-Platte oder SSD übertragen willst, geht das eben viel schneller


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

Ja ich habe mich gerade nen bisschen schlau gemacht und bin fasziniert. wie liegen preislich die unterschiede zwischen normalen USB-Sticks und USB3-Sticks und auch bei Festplatten ?
LG
Silent12


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

Bei Festplatten ist das Banane, da keine HHD Sata 3 schafft, nicht mal Sata 2 schaffen sie.


----------



## AeroX (19. Mai 2011)

Richtig und ob dir das Geld was du bei einen USB3 drauflegst wert ist, musst du selber entscheiden.. Ob dir die paar Minuten das Geld wert ist  

MfG


----------



## Own3r (19. Mai 2011)

Als Monitor würde ich den Samsung BX2450 empfehlen (ohne das "L"). Sonst ist die Konfiguration gut


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Als Monitor würde ich den Samsung BX2450 empfehlen (ohne das "L"). Sonst ist die Konfiguration gut



Die unterscheiden sich nur in der Größe, der BX2450 ist 24", der BX2450L 23,6". Jede Wette, dass den Größenunterschied kein Mensch wahrnehmen kann. Daher einfach den günstigeren nehmen


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

Ok ich würde dann mal alles beim alten lassen, da:

Alternate den ohne L nicht hat
und ich USB3 nicht dringend brauch 

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Das Asrock Pro3 hat ja 2x extern USB3.0. Und es gibt ja so was wie Verlängerungskabel  Oder noch besser bei Bedarf ein USB3-Hub


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

Ja perfekt gibts sowas eig auch beim Saturn oder Media-Markt ? 

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Denke schon, dass es ein USB3-Verlängerungskabel dort gibt. USB3-Hubs sind noch relativ teuer.


----------



## Silent12 (19. Mai 2011)

Ja wenn dann nur ein USB3-Verlängerungskabel und das auch nur evtl. . Erstmal ohne.
LG
Silent12


----------



## Silent12 (20. Mai 2011)

nochmal zur Festplatte  was würdet ihr da mit 1TB normaler Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit und vorallem guter Qualität empfehlen ? 

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2011)

Die Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist prima


----------



## Silent12 (20. Mai 2011)

Super, dann würde ich mal alles beim alten lassen, fehlt nur noch ein Headset und ein Mousepad.
Empfehlungen ?
LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2011)

Headset weiß ich nicht, aber diese Kopfhörer sollen gut sein: AKG K 530 Du könntest ja ein Mikro hinklemmen


----------



## Silent12 (20. Mai 2011)

Haha ja ich liebe es Dinge irgendwo hinklemmen oder hinquetschen zu müssen


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2011)

Das war ernst gemeint, ich habe schon öfter gelesen, dass es keine so tollen Headsets gibt, was die Soundqualität angeht. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich aber nicht. Mir reichen meine billig 4.1 Boxen


----------



## Silent12 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich würd halt meine Anlage für den normalen Gebrauch nehmen und dann halt zum Zocken und Skype und so nen Headset


----------



## Hydroxid (20. Mai 2011)

Der samsung mit L hat 16x10 der ohne 16x9 und hat kein Full hd und ist bei Amazon teurer... Seh ich das richtig so?


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Der samsung mit L hat 16x10 der ohne 16x9 und hat kein Full hd und ist bei Amazon teurer... Seh ich das richtig so?



Nein, die sind beide 16:9. Der BX2450L hat eine Bildschirmdiagonale von 23,6", der BX2450 von 24". Sonst gibt es keine Unterschiede. Beide FullHD, gleiches Panel u.s.w.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2011)

Würde dir ein Corsair Netzteil empfehlen! 

Habe gerade ein Netzteil Defekt hinter mir und das Board war auch Futsch!

Antec spricht nicht gerade für gute Qualität, und so ein Netzteil würde ich nie kaufen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2011)

Die HCG und die TPW basieren auf Seasonic, also schon sehr gut, die HCP basieren auf Delta Netzteilen.


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Würde dir ein Corsair Netzteil empfehlen!
> 
> Habe gerade ein Netzteil Defekt hinter mir und das Board war auch Futsch!
> 
> Antec spricht nicht gerade für gute Qualität, und so ein Netzteil würde ich nie kaufen!



Corsair kannst Du nicht pauschal empfehlen! Und die Antec Netzteile (High Current Gamer, High Current Pro und True Power New) sind erste Sahne


----------



## Hydroxid (21. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, die sind beide 16:9. Der BX2450L hat eine Bildschirmdiagonale von 23,6", der BX2450 von 24". Sonst gibt es keine Unterschiede. Beide FullHD, gleiches Panel u.s.w.



Echt sind beide Full hd? Und ist der l besser?


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2011)

Ja es sind beides FullHD Monitore, nur der BX2450*L *ist *kleiner* als der BX2450.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Echt sind beide Full hd? Und ist der l besser?



Nimm einfach den günstigeren, den Größenunterschied merkst Du nie im Leben


----------



## Hydroxid (22. Mai 2011)

Beim bx2450 steht bei Amazon: ...schwarz glänzend...hat der glänzendes Display? Und die haben auch alle kein dvi sondern HDMI und VGA. Ist das schlimm? Ist die Bildqualität eines 22" mit 1920/1080 besser als die eines 24" mit 1920/1080? Bitte schnell antworten


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Beim bx2450 steht bei Amazon: ...schwarz glänzend...hat der glänzendes Display?


 
Das Display ist matt, der Rahmen glänzend,



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Und die haben auch alle kein dvi  sondern HDMI und VGA. Ist das schlimm?



Dann ist ein HDMI-Kabel vorteilhaft. Ob DVI oder HDMI ist , beides ist digital. HDMI kann zusätzlich Audio übertragen. Schau mal, welche Ausgänge Deine Graka hat, wegen passendem Kabel.



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Ist die Bildqualität eines 22"  mit 1920/1080 besser als die eines 24" mit 1920/1080? Bitte schnell  antworten



Die Bildqualität hängt vom Hersteller, Panel, subjektiven Faktoren ab, das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Am Besten mal in einem Elektronikfachmarkt probeschauen. Was ich mit Sicherheit sagen kann, ist dass der Pixelabstand mit zunehmender Monitorgröße ansteigt (Falls Du kurzsichtig bist, und 5cm vor dem Bildschirm klebst )


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Corsair kannst Du nicht pauschal empfehlen! Und die Antec Netzteile (High Current Gamer, High Current Pro und True Power New) sind erste Sahne


 
Öhm... öhm.... jaein...


----------



## Hydroxid (22. Mai 2011)

Okay hat der 22" die gleiuchen Funktionen wie der 24er und hat auch Full HD?


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2011)

Beide geben ein Bild in FullHD aus. Der eine größer, der andere kleiner


----------



## Hydroxid (22. Mai 2011)

Groß soll er sein aber lohnt es sich wirklich für 40€ mehr einen 23" zu haben?


----------



## mariohanaman (22. Mai 2011)

Das muss im Endeffekt jeder mit sich selbs ausmachen. Mir persönlich reicht mein 22" aus.
Nicht zuletzt spielt natürlich der Sitzabstand eine -wenn auch nicht so starke- Rolle (da nur minimale Größenunterschiede)


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich nehm den OHNE L weil es den MIT L bei Alternate eh nicht gibt und ich gern alles bei einem Versand bestellen würde oder nicht  "nach was,weis,ich fahren".
zu dem Antec Netzteil, hat sonst noch irgendjemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht ?

LG
Silent12


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

ach würde eigentlich auch der RAM:
DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 *G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333*

*(F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie)*



auf das AsRock p67 Pro3 passen ?
Hängt es auch noch von etwas anderem ab ob er drauf passen würde ?

oder was haltet ihr vom  http://www.alternate.de/html/product/G.Skill/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1333_Kit/143025/? ?
LG
Silent12


----------



## Lordac (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

normal passt jeder RAM auf jeder DDR3 auf aktuelle Mainboards, wenn er hohe Heatspreader hat kann es nur zu Problemen mit ausladenden CPU-Kühlern kommen.

Da man diese Heatspreader eigentlich nicht braucht und teurer RAM so gut wie keinen Vorteil bringt, würde ich Standard-RAM von z.B. Kingston nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

und spricht irgendetwas gegen die        *G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit*

*(F3-10666CL8D-4GBECO, ECO-Serie) 51,90 euro ? *


PS:Bitte schnelle Antworten, da ich sie evtl heut abend bestellen würde.
LG
Silent12


----------



## Lordac (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

gegen den G.Skill Eco spricht nichts, ausser der der RAM bei dem Shop deiner Wahl recht teuer ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

Gut dann würde ich den mal einbaun und alles in allem sähe dann so aus:

Noctua NH-U9B SE2


          € 54,90*



SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950


          € 219,90*



Intel® Core™ i5-2500K

          € 179,90*



Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L LED


          € 184,90*



Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520


          € 59,99*



Roccat Kova[+]


          € 37,99*



Fractal Design Define R3 Black Pearl


          € 99,90*



LG GH-22NS


          € 22,99*



Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard


          € 35,99*      

Asrock P67 Pro3


€ 109,90*



Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB


          € 49,99*



G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit


             € 51,90*


KRitik ? 

LG
Silent12


----------



## Lordac (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

den CPU-Kühler finde ich zu teuer, ansonsten sieht es gut aus !

Im allgemeinen rate ich dir aber die Preise vor dem Kauf bei Geizhals zu vergleichen *klick*, Alternate bietet zwar eine große Auswahl, ist jedoch etwas teuer.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

Den CPU Kuehler ?

EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B

*Auf Lager*                             775, AM2, AM2+, 1366, 1156, AM3, 1155                              21 dB(A)                                        

Danke fuer den Tipp
LG
Silent12http://www.alternate.de/html/product/EKL/Alpenfoehn_Nordwand_rev.B/142818/?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Ja, der Nordwand ist ein klasse Kühler und für den Preis spitze.


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

Ist das hier nur ein Fehler oder warum steht bei PCGH, dass er mit einem 1155er Sockel nicht kompatibel ist ?

CPU-Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand mit Rev B. - Update: Neue Bilder, Preis und Verfügbarkeit - ekl 

LG
Silent12


----------



## Lordac (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

die Nordwand passt sowohl beim Sockel 1155 als auch 1156, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

Cool, naja heut abend wird dann alles bestellt 

LG
Silent12


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Ist das hier nur ein Fehler oder warum steht bei PCGH, dass er mit einem 1155er Sockel nicht kompatibel ist ?
> 
> CPU-Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand mit Rev B. - Update: Neue Bilder, Preis und Verfügbarkeit - ekl
> 
> ...


 
Der Passt, 1155 und 1156 haben den gleichen Lochabstand, daher passt ein 1156 Kühler auch auf ein 1155 Brett.


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

Und der passt mit 131 mm x 155 mm x 96 mm ins gehaeuse ?

LG
Silent12


----------



## Lordac (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

das sollte normal kein Problem sein, zur Sicherheit kannst du ja mal schauen wie breit das Gehäuse ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Und der passt mit 131 mm x 155 mm x 96 mm ins gehaeuse ?
> 
> LG
> Silent12


 
Was für ein Gehäuse willst du nehmen?
In der Regel passen aber alle Tower Kühler in die Gehäuse rein, es darf nur kein Seitenlüfter verbaut sein.


----------



## Lordac (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was für ein Gehäuse willst du nehmen? In der Regel passen aber alle Tower Kühler in die Gehäuse rein, es darf nur kein Seitenlüfter verbaut sein.


er will das Fractal Design Define R3, ich denk auch das es normal keine Probleme geben sollte.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

Fractal Design define  R3  black pearl 
Hab jetzt was von ca 165mm Hoehe gefunden und der hat eine von 155mm


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Der Kühler passt rein.


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

also weis nich 1cm spielraum zum gehaeuse falls alles stimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Und?
10mm reichen doch, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

ka mit welchem mainboard das getestet wurde und bei 1cm is des schon ZIEMLICH knapp


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Die Mainboards sind alle gleich hoch, es gibt keine Unterschiede, wenn der Abstand 10mm beträgt, dann beträgt er immer 10mm, egal welches Brett verbaut ist.
Das Centurion 534, wovon ich noch eins habe, ist auch für Kühler bis 168mm Höhe ausgelegt, also für alle.
Spielt keine Rolle, ob die Seitenwand 1mm oder 15mm vom Kühler entfernt ist. Es kann halt kein Seitenlüfter mehr verbaut werden, das ist alles, aber beim Turmkühler braucht man auch keinen Seitenlüfter.


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

ok thx

LG
Silent12


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

hab gerade bestellt aber irgendwie seit 10min noch keine Bestätigungse-mail bekommen.

ist das normal oder gings jemand anderem auch so oder habt ihr ne idee ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wie lange so was dauert, einfach abwarten.


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

ja is jetzt ne stunde her


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Wo hast du überhaupt bestellt?


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

Alternate über Vorkasse


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Kann sein, dass das erst am folgenden Tag registriert wird, musst halt noch warten.


----------



## Silent12 (23. Mai 2011)

ja tu ich auch jetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Sag dann bescheid, wenn es geklappt hat, ansonsten noch mal bei Alternate melden.


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

Warte mal ab. Du wirst schon eine bekommen, denn manchmal dauert das ein bisschen.


----------



## Lordac (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,



Silent12 schrieb:


> Alternate über Vorkasse


war kein anderer Anbieter günstiger?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Silent12 (24. Mai 2011)

Ohman wie ich hotmail hasse. Steckt die mail einfach so in junk-e-mails


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Tja, überall schauen, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Silent12 (24. Mai 2011)

Ja hab ich zum Glück jetzt auch  naja gerade Überweisung eingeworfen  und was glaubt ihr wie lang es braucht wenn bei 2 artikeln im zulauf steht ? 

LG
Silent12


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ein paar Tage sicher.


----------



## Silent12 (24. Mai 2011)

Ja warscheinlich zwischn 5-14 tagen  wenn er da ist dann schreib ich nochmal ne Bewertung rein


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen. Wir müssen ja schließlich wissen, ober der ganze Kram auch kompatibel ist


----------



## Silent12 (24. Mai 2011)

Warum/was sollte er nicht kompatibel sein ? ^^ 

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

War nur ein Scherz, das passt schon alles zusammen


----------



## Silent12 (24. Mai 2011)

Dacht ich mir irgendwie auch schon xD naja will endlich zusammenbauen *ungeduldig*


----------



## Silent12 (27. Mai 2011)

Ok PC ist heute angekommen und jetzt habe ich ihn zusammengebaut. Die Frage ist blos ob ich bis morgen warte bis nen Kumpel von mir drüber geschaut hat oder ob ich ihn jetzt schon teste. Ist die Warscheinlichkeit groß ihn dabei kaputt zu machen ( zB Kurzschluss ? )


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn du ihn fertig gebaut hast, dann schalte ihn ein, musst du sowieso irgendwann machen.


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du Feuerlöscher, Löschdecke, die Cam zum mitfilmen und auf dem Handy die 112 schon vorgewählt hast, kannst Du es schon heute probieren 

Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, warte einfach bis morgen, wobei Du i.d.R. nicht so viel falsch machen kannst. Im Normalfall passen nur die Stecker zusammen, die  auch zusammen gehören


----------



## Silent12 (27. Mai 2011)

Ja in welchen Fällen wär den der Rechner dann kaputt ? ^^ ( Kurzschluss ect.)


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du z.B. einen Abstandshalter zuviel eingebaut hast, kann es einen Kurzen geben, im schlimmsten Fall ist dann das Board Schrott.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Daher einschalten, wenn du einen kurzen Funken siehst, weißt du, dass zumindest das Netzteil kurz funktioniert hat.


----------



## Silent12 (27. Mai 2011)

Welche Abstandshalter ? die zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse ? Da hab ich einen nich verschraubt weil ich nich dran komm stört des ? ^^


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Einer zuwenig ist besser als einer zuviel.  Du kannst ja mal ein Foto vom Innenraum machen und hier posten


----------



## Silent12 (27. Mai 2011)

ja mach ich heut abend dann und kommt dann morgen früh ^^


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> ja mach ich heut abend dann und kommt dann morgen früh ^^



Musst Du es erst entwickeln?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Musst Du es erst entwickeln?


 
Er hat ein 5k Modem, das Hochladen dauert so lange.


----------



## Silent12 (27. Mai 2011)

haha xD einfacher ..... bin Faul xD


----------



## Silent12 (28. Mai 2011)

so also gerade mal angeschlossen und angeschaltet aber des mainboard schafft irgendwie nicht. das mainboard kriegt aber doch nur strom über den 24pin-netzteil stecker oder ? oder an was könnte es sonst liegen außer einem defekten mainoard ?

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

Nein, das Mainboard braucht 2x Strom: 1x24* und* 1x4 oder 1x8 pin!


----------



## Silent12 (28. Mai 2011)

Ah ok und so ein 4/8 Pin stecker ist am netzteil dran oder ?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

Jo, wenn auf dem Board ein 8pin-Anschluss ist, und das NT nur einen 4pin Anschluss hat, reicht auch der 4pin-Anschluss des Netzteils. Dann bleiben 4 pins einfach frei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Ah ok und so ein 4/8 Pin stecker ist am netzteil dran oder ?


 
Ja, der ist einfach zu erkennen. Da sollte was von EXT 12V dran stehen.


----------



## Silent12 (28. Mai 2011)

Ja genau  so super er läuft nur Betriebssystem fehtl noch xD kommt aber am Montag.
Fazit bissher:
-sehr leise 
-gute kühlung (<40°C CPU)
-Maus und Tastatur liegen gut in der Hand und lassen sich gut tippen nur die rechten tasten der Roccat Kova+ sind etwas schwer zu erreichen

LG
Silent12


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> -Maus und Tastatur liegen gut in der Hand und lassen sich gut tippen nur die rechten tasten der Roccat Kova+ sind etwas schwer zu erreichen



Deswegen sollte man Ein- und Ausgabegeräte immer vorher ausprobieren und probefühlen, -hören, -sehen. Naja, hoffentlich gewöhnst Du Dich an die Maus.

Freut mich, dass beim Zusammenbau offensichtlich alles / das Meiste gut gegangen ist


----------



## Silent12 (28. Mai 2011)

So Windows7 drauf funzt alles bis auf Internet  hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit dem Wlan-monitor von Arcor der hängt sich bei mir immer im lade vorganng auf  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

Arcor?
Kenne ich nicht, was ist das für ein Router?


----------



## Silent12 (28. Mai 2011)

Arcor ist ein Anbieter gehört glaube ich zu Vodafone


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

Nimm ein LAN-Kabel 

Welchen Stick / WLAN-Karte benutzt Du?


----------



## Silent12 (28. Mai 2011)

Also übers Mainboard halt hoch zum WLAN-Router ^^ ka wie des läuft. kenn mich da nich so aus


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

Du hast aber schon einen WLAN-Stick oder eine WLAN-Karte eingesteckt? Sonst ist's mit Internet Essig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Also übers Mainboard halt hoch zum WLAN-Router ^^ ka wie des läuft. kenn mich da nich so aus


 
Öhm, Lan Kabel?


----------



## Silent12 (29. Mai 2011)

So bis jetzt läuft alles bis auf: Internet  kann es sein dass es  nicht möglich ist mit dem AsRock p67pro3 nur mit dessen Treibern w-lan  Netzwerke zu erreichen ? Soweit ich weis kann man doch bei windows 7  einfach sich die verfügbaren Wlan-netzwerke anzeigen lassen und sich  dann mit Benutezername und Kennwort anzumelden, doch bei mir kommt das  mein Netzwerkadapter nicht verbunden sein ( im Geräte Manager wird er  aber angezeigt) und dass ich ein Ethanalkabel oder so bräuchte.
Würde mich über schnelle Antworten SEHR freuen

@Softy,quantenslipstream: äh nö ^^ wo bekomm ich sowas her ? ist sowas nicht bei dem mainboard dabei ?
LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

Für WLAN brauchst Du einen WLAN-Stick oder eine WLAN-Karte. Sonst kannst Du keine Verbindung zum Router herstellen. Alternativ brauchst Du ein LAN-Kabel, zwischen PC und Router.

Einen WLAN-Stick bekommst Du beim nächsten Doof-Markt oder beim Dealer um die Ecke


----------



## Silent12 (29. Mai 2011)

und über den Wlan-Stick hab ich dan Zugriff auf die Wlan-Netzwerke und kann dann mit Passwort ins Internet ?


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

Nein, Du brauchst entweder einen Netzwerk WLAN/Funk/WLAN-Adapter extern (Stick) *oder* Netzwerk WLAN/Funk/WLAN-Adapter intern (Karte), dann kannst Du eine Verbindung zum Router herstellen und ins Internet.

Mein Tipp wäre ein WLAN Stick mit einem kurzen USB-Verlängerungskabel, den kannst Du dann entweder dort hinlegen, wo er nicht stört, oder wo Du den besten Empfang hast.


----------



## Silent12 (29. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht des da Empfangstechnisch aus (mit Stick oder Karte) ?


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

Wie weit ist der Router denn entfernt?


----------



## Silent12 (29. Mai 2011)

1 Etage drüber also ausm Zimmer raus dann 1 Etage hoch und dann in nen andres Zimmer rein


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

So was in der Art sollte gut ausreichen: TP-Link TL-WN722NC, 150Mbps, USB 2.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Spielt keine Rolle ob Stick oder Karte, die Leistung ist bei beiden gleich, weil sie vom Gesetzgeber festgelegt ist.
Kauf also einen Stick, ist flexibler, du kannst ihn mit einem Verlängerungskabel perfekt hinlegen.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle ob Stick oder Karte, die Leistung ist bei beiden gleich, weil sie vom Gesetzgeber festgelegt ist.
> Kauf also einen Stick, ist flexibler, du kannst ihn mit einem Verlängerungskabel perfekt hinlegen.


 
Wieso sollte die Sensitivität des Empfängers gesetzlich festgelegt sein? Dann doch wohl eher die Sendeleistung des Routers


----------



## Silent12 (29. Mai 2011)

Ok thx also am Montag geht's dann gleich mal zum Saturn und dann kommt USB-Verlängerungskabel, Wlan-Stick und Cinch-Kabel, und warscheinlich Headset


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Weil auch die Karte/Stick ja senden müssen, sie empfangen ja nicht nur, und die Sendeleistung ist festgelegt, daher sind Karte und Stick in der Beziehung gleich.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

Ja schon klar, dass der Stick auch sendet, aber das hat imo nichts mit der Empfindlichkeit des Empfangs zu tun. Ka, ist ja auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Und wieso sollte die bei einer Karte besser sein als bei einem Stick?


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

Bei vielen Antennen gilt doch, wie bei so vielem im Leben, je länger desto besser, oder?  Aber ich kenn mich  da nicht gut aus, weil ich nur LAN nutze


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Da du dich damit nicht auskennst, ich aber schon, weil ich nur Leute kenne, die Wlan nutzen (und praktisch keiner mehr mit einem ollen Kabel rumeiert), kann ich dir aus vielen Jahren Erfahrung sagen, dass der Unterschied Karte/Stick völlig Banane ist und es ist auch egal, ob du an der Karte eine Antenne oder 20 hast, ebenso ist es egal ob du am Router eine Antenne hast, oder drei oder ob die Antenne im Case integriert ist, dass sie nicht sichtbar ist.
Ist alles komplett Wayne.. daher würde ich immer den Stick nehmen, da man ihn per Kabel gut hinlegen kann. Eine Karte ist immer hinterm Gehäuse, unten drin, hat man Pech und das Case steht irgendwo zwischen Möbelstücken (oder sogar in einem Computertisch), dann ist es Essig mit empfangen.


----------



## Silent12 (29. Mai 2011)

ok ich hol mir dann morgen mal nen stick


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

@quanti
Gut, danke für die Erklärung 

@silent
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Silent12 (30. Mai 2011)

so !!! also Wlan-stick angeschlossen super internetverbindung. bräuchte des USB-Verlängerungskabel glaube ich nicht. Anlage via Audioklinkenkabel an PC angeschlossen und jetzt hab ich super Internetverbindung, Anlage angeschlossen und bin mit allem Zufrieden.

LG
silent12


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

Das klingt doch super.


----------



## Silent12 (30. Mai 2011)

ohman gerade kommt bei ganz vielen Programmen dass da Programm defekt ist ? egal ich würde gern einfach alles neu aufspielen weis aber nicht wie das funktioniert (also software technisch in den zustand bevor windows 7 aufgespielt wurde.
würde mich über schnelle antworten freuen


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Welche Meldung kommt da genau?

Willst Du Windows7 neu installieren?


----------



## Silent12 (30. Mai 2011)

..... funktioniert nicht mehr. ..... ja


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge so einstellen, dass das DVD-Laufwerk an erster Stelle steht. Dann mit eingelegter Windows DVD starten und neu installieren.

Alles Weitere --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html

Und vorher Daten sichern


----------



## Silent12 (30. Mai 2011)

Ok thx also bis in ca. 45min xD


----------



## Silent12 (31. Mai 2011)

so wieder da  lag glaube ich an einem andern PC von dem ich mir Musik rüberkopiert hatte der SEHR warscheinlich Viren hat  naja egal gerade läuft alles gut


----------



## Silent12 (3. Juni 2011)

für die front-USB gibts 3 anschlussmöglichkeiten.... welche ist die richtige ?


----------



## Softy (3. Juni 2011)

Hi,

USB2-Anschlüsse kommen an die internen USB2-Ports des Mainboards, bei USB3 musst Du das Kabel nach hinten zu den externen USB3-Ports des Boards führen und einstecken. Hast Du überhaupt Front USB3? Welches Board und Gehäuse hast du jetzt genommen?

Grüße


----------



## Silent12 (3. Juni 2011)

ne hab kein Front-USB 3.0 (Fractal Design define R3 black pearl) aber am mainboard gibt's 3 verschiedene Anschlüsse


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Die internen USB 3 Anschlüsse sind eigentlich gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Silent12 (3. Juni 2011)

vom Front-USB in 9-pol USB8_9 oder 9-pol USB10_11 oder 9-pol USB12_13


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Was für ein Brett hast du nochmal?


----------



## Silent12 (3. Juni 2011)

AsRock p67 pro3


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Das hat intern eh kein USB 3, nur die beiden Ports am Slot.


----------



## Silent12 (3. Juni 2011)

ja mir gehts aber gerade um die USB2.0 Ports.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

Achso, wo ist dann das Problem?
Kann nicht nach folgen, einfach reinstecken und fertig.


----------



## Softy (3. Juni 2011)

Ist völlig , in welchen USB2 Port.


----------



## Silent12 (3. Juni 2011)

ok thx


----------



## Silent12 (4. Juni 2011)

ok noch 1 letztes problem: hatte jetzt schon 2mal einen bluescreen... woran kann das alles liegen ?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Das kann an so ziemlich allem liegen. Wobei ist er denn aufgetreten?


----------



## Silent12 (4. Juni 2011)

1mal einfach so und einmal nach dem einstecken eines usb-sticks


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

Deaktiviere mal als erstes den automatischen Neustart:

Systemsteuerung -> System -> erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> Reiter "erweitert" -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Einstellungen -> Häkchen entfernen bei "automatischen Neustart durchführen" 

Dann den BS abfotografieren und hier posten.

Es gibt auch ein Mini How-to zur Bluescreenauswertung von simpel1970 hier im Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-bluescreen-wie-jetzt-weiter.html#post1595813


----------



## Silent12 (4. Juni 2011)

thx für die schnelle antwort


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> 1mal einfach so und einmal nach dem einstecken eines usb-sticks


 
Der USB Stick ist Müll, das habe ich auch schon gehabt, Stick wegschmeißen und dann gehts wieder.


----------



## Silent12 (5. Juni 2011)

ok jetzt grad läuft auch alles super nur da plötzlich einfach so bluescreen und dann reboot


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Dann hast du den automatischen Neustart nach BSOD (s.o.) noch nicht deaktiviert?


----------



## Silent12 (5. Juni 2011)

Seit ich den deaktiviert habe hatte ich noch keinen bluescreen


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

Achso. Dann bleibt nur abwarten und hoffen. Oder beten


----------



## Silent12 (5. Juni 2011)

wenn ich noch mal nen problem damit hab melde ich mich


----------



## Silent12 (10. Juni 2011)

hatte schon wieder einfach so nen bluescreen... und es kommt immer mal wieder die Meldung: Internet explorer funktioniert nicht mehr, und dann funktioniert er noch oda nur kurz nich


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

Nimm den Mozilla Firefox Web Browser 

Mit dem Bluescreen können wir Dir nur helfen, wenn Du ihn z.B. abfotografierst und dann hier reinstellst


----------



## Silent12 (10. Juni 2011)

ok beim nächsten mal fotografier ich ihn ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Sowas hört man gerne.


----------



## Silent12 (13. Juni 2011)

ja wenn man keinen will kommt er einfach so und dann wenn man ihn abfotografieren will braucht er ewig ^^


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

Sei doch froh  Ich drücke weiterhin die Daumen


----------



## Silent12 (13. Juni 2011)

Bin ich auch  Find ich cool xD


----------



## Silent12 (19. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ich weiß nicht wie ich die Bilder richtig einfügen kann (Wie gehts ? ),aber evtl. klappt es ja trotzdem anhand von Vegrößern.

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2011)

Hast Du das aktuellste DirectX-Paket schon installiert? DirectX Download

Ansonsten liegt ein RAM Defekt nahe. Tritt der Fehler auch mit nur einem RAM-Riegel auf? Hast Du irgendetwas übertaktet?


----------



## Silent12 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich probiers als erstes mal mit dem DirectX-Paket. Nein nichts übertaktet. Naja nach dem download Daumen drücken . Wo kriegt man das Paket am besten her ? 

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2011)

Hab ich doch oben verlinkt


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

oh sry  also gerade download ich das neue Paket. Was haltet ihr von diesem Ram-Test: "Right after BIOS, before windows starts, push F8. Select Memory Test from the options. Run the long test, it'll take a long time."    ???
Oder würdet ihr mir ein spezielles Programm vorschlagen ?

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Das Programm kenne ich nicht 

Du könntest Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase verwenden. Der sollte auch ein paar Stunden laufen.


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

Hab ich auch gelesen aber das Programm müsste ich dann erst auf eine CD/DVD brennen und dann von dieser booten.
Das Paket wurde bei mir als unsicher gemeldet und beim trotzdem ausführen bricht es mit einer Fehlermeldung ab .

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Hm. Dann kannst Du erstmal die Windows-Version nehmen: MemTest - Download - CHIP Online

Der ist aber nicht ganz so aussagekräftig wie der andere.

Wurden neue DirectX-Komponenten installiert, oder war alles schon auf dem neuesten Stand?

Du kannst auch mal CPU-Z-Screenshots hier posten (Reiter CPU, Memory, SPD).

Grüße


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

CPU-z muss erst gedownloadet werden oder ?
oder reicht auch CPUID ?


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

CPU-Z ist ja von CPUID 

hier der Link: CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

CPUID hab ich schon aufm Rechner aber welche von den Daten zeigen die RAM-Riegel ? Ich erkenn nur die Festplatte, Prozesserkerne, Grafikkarte,etc. ..... 
und was hälst du davon: Windows - RAM-Speicher auf Fehler testen - Trojaner-Board ?

Lg
silent12


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Kann nicht schaden, das mal durchlaufen zu lassen 

Hast Du die neuesten Grafiktreiber installiert? Kommen die BSOD's nur beim Zocken, also wenn die Graka im 3D-Modus ist?


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

Ok das würde ich jetzt mal durchlaufen lassen (nein bis jetzt nur im Betrieb mit mehreren offenen Anwendungen.

LG
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

gerade durchgelaufen aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Dann poste bitte die CPU-Z-Screenshots. Vielleicht ist da was auffälliges dabei.


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

So hier mal ein Screenshot


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Ich meinte eher sowas: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon Reiter CPU, Mainbaord, Memory, SPD.


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

ah ok und wo finde ich den ? ist der bei cpuid dabei oder muss ich den seperat downloaden ?


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Lade einfach das hier runter: CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

Ok so oder noch anderes ?


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Welchen RAM hast Du genau?

Stell mal im BIOS die RAM-Latenzen manuell ein (z.B. 9-9-9-24). Und die Command Rate von [1T] auf [2T], sowie die RAM-Spannung manuell ein (z.B. 1,5V). Alles gemäß den RAM-Spezifikationen.

Grüße


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner Tipp für die Screenshots: Screenshots erstellen mit dem Snipping Tool - Windows Anleitungen und FAQ

So wie sie aktuell eingestellt sind (8-8-8-24) passt es scheinbar nicht. Wobei mir das ausgelesene XMP Profil auch etwas komisch vorkommt, da bei 8-8-8-27 Latenzen, der Subtiming Wert "tRC" eigentlich mind. "35clocks" betragen sollte und nicht wie ausgelesen "31clocks".

Hi Softy, wenn ich mich einmischen darf, würde ich die RAM erst einmal entsprechend dem Jedec #4 Profil im Bios ein: 9-9-9-24-33. RAM Spannung auf 1,5V einstellen (CR auf 1T lassen). Läuft das nicht stabil, dann erst die Command Rate zusätzlich auf 2T.

Läuft es damit stabil, kannst du noch das XMP Profil (8-8-8-27-*35* @ 2T @ 1,35V) ausprobiern (wobei du hier keinen Performanceunterschied feststellen wirst).


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

ok danke für die tipps werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

ok also jetzt hab ich mal auf 9-9-9-24 und 1,5V umgestellt und bis jetzt läuft alles


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2011)

OK. Viel Erfolg erstmal!


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

Danke


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Ich drücke natürlich auch die Daumen. Aber ich denke, dass das Problem mit den neuen RAM-Einstellungen behoben ist. 

Ein kurzes Feedback wäre schön


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

Also bis jetzt läuft alles super aber wenn ich noch ein Problem hab sage ich Bescheid. 

LG
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juni 2011)

1 Frage noch: Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen 1 N (T) und 2 N (T) ?

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2011)

Die Einstellung beinflusst den Speicherdurchsatz. Der ist bei 1T etwas höher als bei 2T. Einen Performanceunterschied merkt man dadurch aber nicht.  Wenn ein System mit einer Command Rate von  1T nicht stabil läuft, sollte man 2T verwenden.


----------



## Silent12 (21. Juni 2011)

Achso ok  danke
LG
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (21. Juni 2011)

Benutzt von euch jemand ObjetDock ? 

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

Meinst Du die Taskleisten-Software? Die hatte ich mal kurz installiert. Warum?


----------



## Silent12 (21. Juni 2011)

Weil ich die gerade installiert habe und mich frage wie man zB wenn man über die Taskleiste Mozilla öffnet einstellt, dass Mozilla in der Fenstergröße wie abgelegt (Vollbild) und nicht nur übern halben Bildschirm öffnet (man muss immer extra wieder auf Vollbild klicken).

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2011)

Das ist leider zu lange her, dass ich das installiert hatte, aber das o.g. Problem hatte ich damit nicht.


----------



## Silent12 (21. Juni 2011)

ok wieder 1Bluescreen aber noch unter 2N (2T). Jetzt auf 1N umgestellt.
Screenshots mit wieder 1N:


----------



## Silent12 (22. Juni 2011)

Hier Bluescreen:


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2011)

Du kannst schon mal den BS auswerten, eine Anleitung dazu hat Simpel1970 in seiner Signatur verlinkt, und dann das Ergebnis hier posten. Dann musst Du wahrscheinlich auf unseren 
 Godfather of BSOD's  
warten.​


----------



## Silent12 (22. Juni 2011)

Ok installiere (bzw. Downloade es was anscheinend ewig dauernd wird: langsame Internetverbindung und große Datei :-/ )  gerade das Programm, auf dass von ihm hingewiesen wurde und danach warte ich mal auf Ihn. 
Ach und ich hatte jetzt auch schon 3mal den Fall, dass ich den PC anlasse er in den Ruhezustand geht, ich zurückkomme und der PC läuft aber ich nicht mehr aus dem Ruhezustand komme.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juni 2011)

Der Bluescreencode weist auf eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung hin (Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache, etc.), welches auch das Problem mit dem Ruhezustand verursachen kann.

Ich würde zunächst weiter am RAM ansetzen und die Command Rate als erstes wieder auf 2T (2N) umstellen. Des weiteren die RAM Spannung im Bios fix auf 1,5V. Bleiben die Problem erhöhe die RAM-Spannung auf 1,55V.

Der RAM würde von dir schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?

Sollten weitere Bluescreens auftreten notiere weiterhin die Stopfehlercodes (oder mache ein Foto davon).


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. Juni 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Ach und ich hatte jetzt auch schon 3mal den Fall, dass ich den PC anlasse er in den Ruhezustand geht, ich zurückkomme und der PC läuft aber ich nicht mehr aus dem Ruhezustand komme.


Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch manchmal, ist aber nicht schlimm aber ärgerlich. Genauso wie mit den Bluescreens.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juni 2011)

Noch was...welche Bios Version ist auf dem Board (ist mit CPU-Z Reiter "Mainboard" schnell herauszufinden)?


----------



## Silent12 (22. Juni 2011)

Memtest noch nicht. Version: P1.80.

LG
silent12


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juni 2011)

Das aktuellste Bios wäre Version 1.90. Ein Bios Flash sollten wir uns noch im Hinterkopf behalten (auch wenn der Changelog "Modify USB code" nicht unbedingt auf eine Lösung hindeutet...wäre aber nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Bios Update dennoch hilft).

Ich würde dennoch zunächst die genannten RAM Einstellungen ausprobieren und eine RAM Prüfung mit Memtest86+ vornehmen.


----------



## Silent12 (22. Juni 2011)

Dazu muss man doch memtest downloaden und auf eine CD kopieren und von dieser booten oder ? 

LG
silent12


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juni 2011)

Hier findest du auch eine "Auo Installer for USB-Key" Version: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
Mit der USB Key Version sparst du dir eine CD (sofern USB Stick vorhanden ist).

Die USB Key Version herunterladen, entpacken, USB Stick einstecken, entpackte Datei starten, USB Stick auswählen. Memtest wird dann auf dem USB Stick eingerichtet. Über den USB Stick dann booten und Memtest beginnt mit der Prüfung. Die Prüfung sollte mind. 3-4 Stunden fehlerfrei laufen.


----------



## Silent12 (22. Juni 2011)

So habe Memtest8g+ 8 mal durchlaufen lassen (4:20 h) und es wurde angezeigt, dass es keine Errors gab. Heißt das meine RAM-Riegel einwandfrei funktionieren ?

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2011)

Das Ergebnis ist leider nicht 100% verlässlich. Welchen RAM hast Du genau? Wie hoch ist die RAM-Spannung? Bis 1,55 V kannst Du erhöhen.


----------



## Silent12 (22. Juni 2011)

Ähm den G.Skill 4GB 1333-Kit DDR3 ECO-Serie auf 9-9-9-24 getaktet mit 1,5V und 2N ( 2T ).

LG
silent12


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Juni 2011)

Memtest deckt RAM Defekte auf (und das auch nicht immer 100%ig zuverlässig), nicht aber Kompatibilitätsprobleme. Insofern würde ich zunächst auch mit der erhöhten Spannung weitertesten.


----------



## Silent12 (22. Juni 2011)

auf 1,55 Volt erhöhen ? oder erst sobald ich den nächsten Bluescreen wieder habe ?


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2011)

Solange es mit 1,5V stabil läuft, kannst Du es natürlich so lassen, nur wenn noch BS auftreten, würde ich die RAM-Spannung erhöhen.


----------



## Silent12 (22. Juni 2011)

Ok dann jetzt erstmal abwarten .


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juni 2011)

...und Daumen drücken!


----------



## Silent12 (23. Juni 2011)

Ja, ach wo kann man eig. in der Systemsteuerung den Ruhezustand/Standby ausschalten ? 

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2011)

Das kannst Du unter Systemsteuerung -> Energieoptionen -> Energiesparplaneinstellung ändern.

Grüße


----------



## Silent12 (23. Juni 2011)

Thx ok bis jetzt keine Bluescreens .


----------



## SanjiWhite (23. Juni 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Thx ok bis jetzt keine Bluescreens .


Und das mit dem Ruhezustand hat sich auch erledigt? 
Dann hoffen wir mal das keine neuen Probleme auftreten


----------



## Silent12 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ihn einfach ausgeschaltet .


----------



## SanjiWhite (23. Juni 2011)

Auch besser für die Stromrechnung und die Zimmertemperatur


----------



## Silent12 (23. Juni 2011)

Klar xD auf die kann ich verzichten


----------



## Gast12307 (23. Juni 2011)

Du kannst auch bluescreensaver installieren, das sichert den Bluescreen


----------



## Silent12 (23. Juni 2011)

Die bluescreens habe ich schon ausgelesen mit einem anderen Programm.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juni 2011)

Bisher aber keine Probleme mehr gehabt?


----------



## Silent12 (24. Juni 2011)

Nein seitdem keine Probleme mehr.

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2011)

Zum Verständnis, kamen keine Bluesceens mehr durch das Anheben der RAM-Spannung auf 1,5 V oder erst durch die Umstellung der Command Rate von 1T auf 2T?

Grüße


----------



## Silent12 (24. Juni 2011)

Die Spannung habe ich schon 3 Tage auf 1,5V und danach hatte ich auch nochmal einen Bluescreen. Aber dann hab ich auf 2T umgestellt und dann liefs (bis jetzt ).

LG
silent12


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juni 2011)

Prima!

...noch ein Wort zum Ruhezustand... gabe es damit auch Probleme, oder warum hast du den ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Silent12 (24. Juni 2011)

Es kam mehrmals/oft vor dass der PC aus dem Ruhezustand nicht mehr in den Normalzustand kam


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juni 2011)

Kam dann ein Bluescreen oder blieb der Bildschirm schwarz?

SSD hast du ja keine drin!?

Die Timings sind auch nicht selten das "Zünglein an der Waage", wenn es um einen fehlerfreien Standby Betrieb geht. Hast du nach der jetzigen Umstellung der Command Rate den Ruhezustand/Standby noch mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Silent12 (24. Juni 2011)

Der Bildschirm blieb schwarz, habe keine SSD drin und ich probiers noch ein letztes mal aus


----------



## Silent12 (24. Juni 2011)

Ok hat Standby/Ruhezustand funktioniert immer noch nicht.

LG
silent12


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Habe auch dieses Problem, dass zumindest der Standby auch hier nicht geht (Ruhezustand habe ich nicht getestet). Leider sind meine Hardwaretests... etwas daneben gegangen, dauerten viel zu lange und habe es deshalb gelassen.

Scheint wohl bei uns beiden ein Problem zwischen MoBo und Ram zu sein (auch mein Ram besteht den Memtest). Da du keine SSD hast, kann ich das zumindest bei mir jetzt endlich auch quasi ausschließen (danke  ). Hast du in deinen Bluescreens auch den Fehler, dass irgendein wichtiger Prozess immer beendet wurde?


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Wie kann ich mir nochmal die Bluescreens anzeigen lassen (Ich war schon mal in einem Ordner in dem die alle gespeichert sind)?

LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Meinst Du, wo die gespeichert sind? --> c:\Windows\Minidumps


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Da du keine SSD hast, kann ich das zumindest bei mir jetzt endlich auch quasi ausschließen (danke )



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...



Silent12 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir nochmal die Bluescreens anzeigen lassen



http://www.dirks-computerecke.de/wi...tischen-neustart-im-fehlerfall-abschalten.htm


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...


 Warten wir erstmal seinen Bluescreen ab...


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Hatte wieder einen Bluescreen (war weg und als ich zurück kam: Bluescreen:

Erkennt ihr irgendwelche Abweichungen von den eig. ("normalen") Werten die zu erwarten wären ?
LG
silent12


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Ich erkenne da so nichts


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich weis auch nicht was ich jetzt machen soll aber simpel1970 kennt sich ja mit bluescreens aus


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Tritt der Fehler auch mit nur einem RAM-Riegel auf? Ich würde auch mal die anderen RAM-Bänke durchprobieren.


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Kann ich einfachso die RAM-Riegelsteckplätze ändern oder muss ich danach auch noch etwas umstellen ? Wenn nicht würde ich den PC demnächst runterfahren RAM-Steckplätze ändern in Slot1 und Slot3 und danach noch mal probieren.
Oder kann es gut auch an etwas anderem als dem RAM liegen ?

Grüße
silent12


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Fehler können an vielem liegen, Bluescreens können auch von Treibern, Mainboards, Grafikkarten, Netzteilen und Laufwerken kommen. Aber Ram ist hauptverdächtig 

Kannst einfach so alle Riegel rausnehmen und mit dem Verbleibenden alle Slots durchprobieren, die Einstellerei macht das Board automatisch.


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß, aber man kann doch nachschauen was für einen BESTIMMTEN Bluescreen die häufigsten Ursachen sind.
Das mache ich dann auch heute mittag.


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Hast du als du weg warst iwas laufen lassen?
Oder ist der Bluescreen einfach so aufgetaucht?


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Firefox mit ca. 4Tabs Skype und Dev C++ liefen glaube ich.


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Ok, wir könnten ja das Szenario nachstellen und ich bring meinen Ram mit, dann können wir schauen ob es am Ram liegt


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Klingt gut  kannst ja kurz in Skype gehn dann klärn wir des


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Ok PC läuft bis jetzt ca. 3/4 Stunden ohne Bluescreen (mit ausgetauschtem RAM).


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Wie waren deine Clockings nochmal?
Eingebaut ist er schon


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

9-9-9-24  und Netzteil umgedreht auch


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Ahh cool  Macht sich schon etwas bei den Temperaturen bemerkbar?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Dem Netzteil ists egal, wierum es liegt


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Dem Netzteil ists egal, wierum es liegt


 Naja, wenn es die warme Luft ausm Gehäuse nimmt wird's ihm vielleicht ein wenig zu warm 
Und das wollen wir doch nicht 
Ausserdem macht es doch Spaß am PC rum zu schrauben


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

So warm ist die Luft nu auch nicht


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Nee aber schaden kanns nicht  Und so lang er Spaß daran hat: warum nicht


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Aber das Kabelmanagement verbessert sich


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Aber das Kabelmanagement verbessert sich


siehst du, noch ein Grund 
Hast du jetzt schon mal den Reset Schalter ausprobiert?


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

So, jetzt erstmal den PC laufen lassen und schauen ob es zum Bluescreen kommt


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Nein, weil ich keine Lust hatte alle Anwendungen zu schließen und ihn dann neu zu starten . Aber "normalerweise" braucht man ihn ja sowieso nicht da man im Normalbetrieb einfach auf "start -> Neustarten" klicken kann .
Ach wenn du bei dir einen Bluescreen hast sage mir Bescheid.


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Ja klar  Aber ich geh jetzt erstma mampfen 
Bis nachher


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Ok mach das  hat noch jemand eine Idee zu den Bluescreens (Auswertungen/Tipps) ?
LG
silent12


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich würde die anderen RAM-Slots, oder mal nur einen RAM-Riegel ausprobieren.


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Sein RAM ist gerade bei mir und wird übers WE getestet  
Mein RAM ist bei ihm, wenn er weiterhin Bluescreens bekommt liegt es nicht am RAM


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Ah, ok. Haltet uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Tun wir 
Bei mir läuft bis jetzt alles stabil 

Grüße
silent12


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Ich will meinen RAM zurück 
Ich hatte einen Bluescreen 
Bild hab ich jetzt nicht, aber ist ja jetzt auch egal ....
Also schick ihn am besten weg. 
Hast du morgen Zeit, dann hol ich meinen wieder und wir können ein wenig pauken


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Ich würde jetzt doch aufs MoBo tippen


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt doch aufs MoBo tippen


Ja, jetzt wo du es sagst ....


----------



## Predator7888 (25. Juni 2011)

Also von der 6950 würd ich eher abraten da nimm lieber ne geforce gtx 560 ti oder so


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Dann ist der Fall ja geklärt


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:


> Also von der 6950 würd ich eher abraten da nimm lieber ne geforce gtx 560 ti oder so


Er hat sie doch schon gekauft 
Edit: und wieso würdest du von der abraten?


----------



## Predator7888 (25. Juni 2011)

Also von der 6950 würd ich eher abraten da nimm lieber eine geforce gtx 560 ti 

gruß


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:


> Also von der 6950 würd ich eher abraten da nimm lieber eine geforce gtx 560 ti
> 
> gruß


Das hast du schon mal geschrieben  Und was ist deine Begründung


----------



## Predator7888 (25. Juni 2011)

ne wollt ich anders setzen bin noch nich so lange hier 
na bei der 6950 sollen wo die Mikroruckler hoch sein noch schlimmer als bei meiner siehe Signatur 
un der Grafikkarten speicher solls nich bringen zu langsam hab ich gehört


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:


> ne wollt ich anders setzen bin noch nich so lange hier
> na bei der 6950 sollen wo die Mikroruckler hoch sein noch schlimmer als bei meiner siehe Signatur
> un der Grafikkarten speicher solls nich bringen zu langsam hab ich gehört


Bei der 6950 Mikroruckler?????
Das is ne Single-GPU


----------



## Predator7888 (25. Juni 2011)

Was ?!
Mir ham  alle  erzählt die wär dual jetz wird mir einiges klar


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:


> Was ?!
> Mir ham  alle  erzählt die wär dual jetz wird mir einiges klar



Meinst Du vielleicht die HD6990?


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Predator7888 schrieb:


> Was ?!
> Mir ham  alle  erzählt die wär dual jetz wird mir einiges klar


Ahh ok  Ich hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Predator7888 (25. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Meinst Du vielleicht die HD6990?


 

Ne ich mein schon die 6950 naja da hatsch wo falsche infos ich hör nie wieder auf jemanden der sich überall dillhuhn nennt !!!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Informier dich doch bitte, bevor du sowas erzählst


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Ok schaut simpel1970 noch in dem thread vorbei wegen der auswertung des letzten bluescreens ? 
Naja egal dann muss ich ihn wohl einschicken (wie lange braucht sowas bei alternate normalerweise ?) und in der Zeit kann ich nicht an meine PC *schnief*  ^^ 
Oder würdet ihr ihn noch irgendwie testen ? 
Letzter Bluescreen nochmal im Anhang.
Grüße
silent12


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Geh doch an das virenversäuchte Dinges oben, das sich PC schimpft


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Muss wohl xD


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Hast Du den PC von hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen? Setz Dich doch mit denen in Verbindung, schildere den Fall. Vielleicht musst Du dann nur die RAM Riegel zurückschicken.


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Nein ich habe ihn von Alternate und selber zusammengebaut


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Am besten ist, wenn du den Hersteller direkt kontaktierst  In dem Fall also G.Skill


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Achso. Ich dachte Du meinst mit "ihn" den ganzen Rechner, und nicht nur den RAM 



SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Am besten ist, wenn du den Hersteller direkt kontaktierst  In dem Fall also G.Skill



Nein, erster Ansprechpartner ist da der Händler, nicht der Hersteller.


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Bei Alternate steht bei der Garantie, dass sie es für einen regeln können, aber das kostet extra 20 Euro ALTERNATE


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

ALTERNATE
Seh ich auch so.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Einfach Retourenformular ausfüllen: http://www.alternate.de/download/b2c_de/Alternate_retourService.pdf, und kostenlos mit DHL zurückschicken.


----------



## Predator7888 (25. Juni 2011)

ja in zukunft denk ich dran ^^


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

So, jetzt ging gerade gar nichts mehr 
Nach 3 Neustarts hab ich es endlich geschaft 
Hoffentlich erkennt Alternate den Fehler an


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

So habe gerade  Alternate über ihre Reklamationsadresse mein Problem geschildert, warte auf eine Antwort. Hoffentlich kann ich den RAM einfach mithilfe des Retourenscheins zurückschicken.


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Jo, wäre hilfreich


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Ich denke schon. Ich habe bei alternate neulich eine externe USB3-Platte, von der ich vermutete, dass sie defekt ist, zurückgeschickt. Innerhalb von ein paar Tagen war eine neue Platte geliefert. 

Im Nachhinein hat sich herausgestellt, dass nicht die Platte, sondern der USB3-Host Controller des Board defekt war


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Dann scheint Alternate ja sehr kulant sein  Der Service ist aber auch echt klasse


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Und du hast kein Versand gezahlt ?
Auch mithilfe des Retourenscheins ohne vorherige Absprache mit Alternate ?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Jup, weder für Rück- noch für die erneute Sendung der neuen Platte fielen Versandkosten an. Ist aber bei allen Händlern so. Fernabgabegesetz FTW


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Find ich super und wie funktioniert das ? Da stand was von nutzen sie bitte unseren kostenlosen DHL-Service und wie nutzt man den ?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Du musst dich bei alternate einloggen, dann kannst Du unter "Artikel zurücksenden" einen entsprechenden Aufkleber ausdrucken, den machst Du dann auf das Päckchen und gibst das bei DHL ab.

Aber vorher musst Du die Antwort von alternate natürlich abwarten. Es sei denn seit der Bestellung sind weniger als 14 Tage vergangen.


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Ok finde ich super dann druck ich das aus sobald die Antwort von Alternate da ist (warscheinlich Montag) und hoffe, dass der neue RAM bis zur Woche drauf da ist


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Jo, dann viel Spaß mit deinem neuen RAM, wenn der dann da ist .....
Hoffentlich hat der keine Macken


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Du kannst ja mal fragen, ob es sinnvoll wäre, anderen RAM zu nehmen. Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber vielleicht harmonieren ja RAM und Board nicht so gut.  Oder ist der RAM in der QVL des Boards aufgelistet?


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Der RAM hat doch bei mir auch dauernd Bluescreens verursacht


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

Da der RAM ja nicht nur bei mir Bluescreens verursacht hat würde ich den RAM nur umtauschen da es dann auch nicht so kompliziert von der Abrechnung und kein so große Umtauschaktion wird.


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Genau


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Jo. Kleiner Denkfehler meinerseits


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Jo. Kleiner Denkfehler meinerseits


Um die Uhrzeit kein Wunder


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit kein Wunder



Gutes Stichwort. Ich geh dann mal  Halte(t) uns auf dem Laufenden 

Over and Out --- Softy


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort. Ich geh dann mal  Halte(t) uns auf dem Laufenden
> 
> Over and Out --- Softy


Jo, ich geh dann glaube ich auch mal


----------



## Silent12 (26. Juni 2011)

Ich war weg und geh dann jetzt auch mal


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Juni 2011)

Wow, ist es hier in den letzten ein-zwei Tagen rund gegangen! Ich war die Tage leider nicht da, hätte aber gerne mit gequatscht. Noch ein Wort zu den beiden Bluescreens, die Stopfehlercodes (0x1A, 1. Parameter 41201) sind unbekannte Speichermanagementfehler. Das würde also ins Konzept mit den anderen RAM passen, mit denen keine Probleme aufgetreten sind.


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Juni 2011)

Ahh cool 
Dann kann er den RAM ja bedenkenlos zurückschicken


----------



## Silent12 (26. Juni 2011)

Ok danke für die Antwort dann trifft bis jetzt ja alles auf defekten RAM zu und bei Softy wurde ja nicht einmal getestet ob seine Hardware überhaupt defekt war.


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Juni 2011)

Und selbst wenn die es testen würden, sie hätten ja das gleiche Problem 
Ach und wann bekomm  ich meinen RAM wieder


----------



## Silent12 (26. Juni 2011)

Wenn du mal in Skype antworten würdest könnten wir das mal klären


----------



## CooperManiac (26. Juni 2011)

Beim cpu- kuehler koennte man noch ein wenig einsparen da der noctua ja doch relativ teuer ist
Wuerde stattdessen  ein 8 gb kit  nehmen
Bei den derzeitigen preisen fast schon ein muss


----------



## Silent12 (26. Juni 2011)

Im Nachhinein hätte ich auch eher ein 8GB Kit genommen aber ich will einfach möglichst schnell und unkompliziert meinen RAM  aber ich rüste warscheinlich bald auf 8GB auf.


----------



## SanjiWhite (26. Juni 2011)

Wie oft noch, er hat sich die Sachen schon gekauft


----------



## huntertech (26. Juni 2011)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Wie oft noch, er hat sich die Sachen schon gekauft


 Der hat das gerade auch in einem anderen Thread gemacht, einfach mal auf den 1. Post antworten


----------



## Silent12 (26. Juni 2011)

Die 20Euro mehr statt dem Mugen 2 sind es finde ich wert  und beim RAM muss ich wohl nächstes Jahr spätestens nachrüsten


----------



## Silent12 (27. Juni 2011)

So Päckchen gerade abgegeben und jetzt die Daumen drücken


----------



## Silent12 (16. Juli 2011)

Warte jetzt schon 2 Wochen auf meinen RAM. Ist das normal ? 
Grüße silent12


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mal anfragen, das schadet nie und könnte die RMA beschleunigen. Einfach ein bisschen nerven


----------



## Silent12 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich habe gestern eine e-mail noch kurz geschickt ( war 1 Woche weg) und warte jetzt auf eine Mail von Alternate aber mal schaun ob das die nächsten Tage noch was wird


----------



## huntertech (16. Juli 2011)

Also wenn etwas lieferbar ist, dauert das 2 Tage, nicht 2 Wochen


----------



## Silent12 (16. Juli 2011)

2 Tage ? von mir zu Alternate, von Alternate zu G.Skill, von G.Skill zu Alternate und von Alternate zu mir ? o.O


----------



## huntertech (16. Juli 2011)

Achso, du meintest Umtausch. Also ich weiß nur, wie es bei mir und meiner kaputten Kone war: Ich -> Hardwareversand -> Ich. Dauerte ca. eine Woche.


----------



## Silent12 (16. Juli 2011)

Achso ok und weiß jemand was von Alternate ?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2011)

alternate.de soll einen sehr guten Support haben, ich musste ihn zum Glück noch nie in Anspruch nehmen  Ich würde einfach morgen mal ne mail schreiben.


----------



## huntertech (17. Juli 2011)

Ja, von Alternate hört man diesbezüglich viel gutes. Oft wird der Aufpreis damit gerechtfertigt, dass der Support ja so gut ist. Einfach ne Mail hin und gut


----------



## Silent12 (17. Juli 2011)

Habe ich ja gestern, aber habe bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen .


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2011)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass gerade Wochenende ist?


----------



## Silent12 (17. Juli 2011)

Ja  muss ich mich wohl bis Montagabend gedulden


----------



## huntertech (17. Juli 2011)

Mindestens


----------



## Silent12 (18. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Netzwerkadaptern über den Stromkreis ?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2011)

Habe schon Erfahrungen gemacht von "geht gut" bis "geht gar nicht". Wichtigster Punkt ist wohl, dass du die Adapter innerhalb eines Stromkreises nutzt. Hast du mehrere Phasen im Haus, bzw. möchtest du über mehrere Phasen hinweg verbinden, benötigst du zusätzlich einen Phasenkoppler.

Es gibt aber vor allem viele Negativ-Stimmen, was die Strahlung anbelangt, die bei den Überlegungen (Anschaffung) meistens gar nicht in Betracht gezogen werden: Let me google that for you


----------



## Silent12 (18. Juli 2011)

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort. evtl bleibe ich dann doch bei Wlan


----------



## Silent12 (20. Juli 2011)

RAM ist da. In neuer Originalverpackung und bis jetzt läuft alles.


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2011)

Super  

Ich drücke weiterhin die Daumen.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2011)

Der Ruhezustand funktioniert nun auch wieder fehlerfrei?


----------



## Silent12 (21. Juli 2011)

Noch nicht getestet, werde ich aber heute.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Wäre ganz gut zu wissen  Zum Strom-Lan: Die PCGH hat die Teile mal getestet, solange man die nur in einem Stromkreis benutzt und auch die richtigen Adapter auswählt (trotz gleicher Spezifikation gehen die von "sehr empfehlenswert" bis "geht gar nicht!"), ist es eine Alternative zu WLan. Kostet aber deutlich mehr, ist unflexibler und in einigen Fällen trotzdem nicht einsetzbar (mehrere Stromkreise) bzw. störanfällig (starke Stromnetzbelastung).


----------



## Silent12 (21. Juli 2011)

Bis jetzt funktioniert der Ruhezustand (2mal im Ruhezustand gewesen). Bleibe wohl doch beim Wlan


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an (...das mit dem Ruhezustand)


----------



## Silent12 (21. Juli 2011)

Ja und bis jetzt läuft alles einwandfrei


----------

